# Pushing on anus and perineum to poo anyone else?



## Ouchie81 (Nov 26, 2013)

No matter if the poo is hard or soft I have to strain and push on my anus and perineum to do a poo. I think the pushing on the anus and straining has giving me my anal fissure. Problem is I have to do this to be able to poo but if I keep doing it the fissure won't heal. I think I also have internal hemorrhoids. I bleed a lot from my bottom and have pain and pressure down there. In the last 4 weeks I also have to strain to get wind out too. This never used to happen. Now in the last week I am having trouble even passing wind. It gets stuck in my rectum. Anyone else have any of this? I am now very depressed.

I have to wait 2 months to see a gastroenterologist. I am using rectogesic for the fissure and magnesium with probiotics to keep the poo soft. I walk two times a day and drink heaps of water.

I'm scared I've dobro damage, that I am weird for doing this and my cuts etc down there will only get worse.

Please, anyone


----------



## Ouchie81 (Nov 26, 2013)

Please, someone reply


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

ouchie--so sorry about all your pain and problems.

i am wondering if you may have some kind of outlet obstruction that is hindering the stool from coming out, such as a rectocele. stool can collect in the rectocele and sometimes someone with this type of problem has to push on their perineum to evacuate. a woman with a rectocele can often push from within the vagina to move the stool out of the rectocele. anterior rectoceles are uncommon in men although men can have posterior rectoceles.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/rectocele/DS00704

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defecography

or possibly you may have some other kind of outlet obstruction. the defecatory proctogram (defecography) is a test that would show if you have an outlet obstruction--rectocele, enterocele, internal or external rectal prolapse etc. it also can show if you have pelvic floor dysfunction--if your pelvic floor muscles are have trouble coordinating properly to allow a bowel movement to pass easily. both men and women can have pelvic floor dysfunction. if the defecatory proctogram indicates pfd, an anal manometry will confirm this dx.

i am sorry you have to wait so long to see a gastro doc. maybe in the meantime your regular doc might be able to help--at least with the fissure and hemorrhoids.

take care. i do hope you can find some answers and some relief.


----------

